# [KDE4] akonadi

## Picani

Bonsoir à tous.

Je voudrais utiliser la suite "PIM" de KDE4 et elle necessite Akonadi ...

MySQL est bien lancé, népomuk aussi, et lorsque je lance akonadi j'obtiens ceci :

```
$ cat ~/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error

Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection! 

executable: "/usr/bin/mysql" 

arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket") 

stdout: "" 

stderr: "/usr/bin/mysql: unknown variable 'datadir=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/'

" 

exit code: 7 

process error: "Unknown error" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x32) [0x41489e]

1: akonadiserver() [0x414c3e]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x324c0) [0x7f373a4c74c0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f373a4c7445]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7f373a4c8860]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0xf6) [0x7f373b7592ac]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x131) [0x415e3f]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x164) [0x7f373b808700]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x111493) [0x7f373b7ee493]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x1357a5) [0x7f373b8127a5]

10: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x56) [0x7f373b813df4]

11: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebug6StreamD1Ev+0x2b) [0x40f089]

12: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0xd9) [0x40f18b]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer25startMysqlDatabaseProcessEv+0x2143) [0x7f373bc9c2b7]

14: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0x2e5) [0x7f373bc9842f]

15: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xc3) [0x7f373bc961d1]

16: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x36) [0x7f373bc98110]

17: akonadiserver(main+0x3c8) [0x40ecad]

18: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f373a4b3d2d]

19: akonadiserver() [0x40e7f9]

]

" 

```

et les erreurs qu'ont obtiens dans la petite fenêtre de lancement d'akonadi :

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/sylvain/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/bin/mysql

StartServer=true

[Debug]

Tracer=null

[QPSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Port=5432

Test 2:  WARNING

--------

MySQL found with unexpected name.

Details: You currently have configured Akonadi to use the MySQL server '/usr/bin/mysql'.

Make sure you have the MySQL server installed, set the correct path and ensure you have the necessary read and execution rights on the server executable. The server executable is typically called 'mysqld', its locations varies depending on the distribution.

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server is executable.

Details: MySQL server found: /usr/bin/mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.49, for pc-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 5.1

Test 4:  SUCCESS

--------

No current MySQL error log found.

Details: The MySQL server did not report any errors during this startup into '/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err'.

Test 5:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server default configuration found.

Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.

File content of '/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 6:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server custom configuration not available.

Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.

Test 7:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server configuration is usable.

Details: The MySQL server configuration was found at <a href='/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf'>/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf</a> and is readable.

File content of '/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.3.1

Test 9:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 10:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 11:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 12:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service uses an appropriate backend. 

Details: The Nepomuk search service uses one of the recommended backends.

Test 13:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 14:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 15:  ERROR

--------

Current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during startup into <a href='/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error'>/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error</a>.

File content of '/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':

Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection! 

executable: "/usr/bin/mysql" 

arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket") 

stdout: "" 

stderr: "/usr/bin/mysql: unknown variable 'datadir=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/'

" 

exit code: 7 

process error: "Unknown error" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x32) [0x41489e]

1: akonadiserver() [0x414c3e]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x324c0) [0x7f373a4c74c0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f373a4c7445]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7f373a4c8860]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0xf6) [0x7f373b7592ac]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x131) [0x415e3f]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x164) [0x7f373b808700]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x111493) [0x7f373b7ee493]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x1357a5) [0x7f373b8127a5]

10: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x56) [0x7f373b813df4]

11: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebug6StreamD1Ev+0x2b) [0x40f089]

12: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0xd9) [0x40f18b]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer25startMysqlDatabaseProcessEv+0x2143) [0x7f373bc9c2b7]

14: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0x2e5) [0x7f373bc9842f]

15: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xc3) [0x7f373bc961d1]

16: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x36) [0x7f373bc98110]

17: akonadiserver(main+0x3c8) [0x40ecad]

18: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f373a4b3d2d]

19: akonadiserver() [0x40e7f9]

]

" 

Test 16:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection! 

executable: "/usr/bin/mysql" 

arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket") 

stdout: "" 

stderr: "/usr/bin/mysql: unknown variable 'datadir=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/'

" 

exit code: 7 

process error: "Unknown error" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x32) [0x41489e]

1: akonadiserver() [0x414c3e]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x324c0) [0x7f8648beb4c0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f8648beb445]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7f8648bec860]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0xf6) [0x7f8649e7d2ac]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x131) [0x415e3f]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x164) [0x7f8649f2c700]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x111493) [0x7f8649f12493]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x1357a5) [0x7f8649f367a5]

10: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x56) [0x7f8649f37df4]

11: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebug6StreamD1Ev+0x2b) [0x40f089]

12: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0xd9) [0x40f18b]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer25startMysqlDatabaseProcessEv+0x2143) [0x7f864a3c02b7]

14: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0x2e5) [0x7f864a3bc42f]

15: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xc3) [0x7f864a3ba1d1]

16: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x36) [0x7f864a3bc110]

17: akonadiserver(main+0x3c8) [0x40ecad]

18: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f8648bd7d2d]

19: akonadiserver() [0x40e7f9]

]

" 

Test 17:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 18:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.

```

Voila, normalement les USES sont bons, et j'ai recompiler qt-core, qt-dbus et qt-sql, ainsi que mysql et akonadi-server. Et j'obtiens tjrs ces erreurs ...

----------

## Picani

Lorsque je recompile kde-base/akonadi, tout marche bien jusqu'à ce que je redémarre l'ordinateur ...

Si qqn a eu une idée ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu veux de l'aide, donne-nous au moins des informations !

----------

## Poussin

Je vais surement dire une connerie, mais 

```

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket" 

```

implique que mysql soit lancé "à la main" par l'utilisateur je suppose (?).

Pour lancer mysql, si tu utilises le script dans /etc/init.d/, je doute que le socket se trouve à cet emplacement.

----------

## USTruck

Peux-tu poster ce que donne  :

emerge --info

eselect profile list

Merci

----------

## USTruck

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Je vais surement dire une connerie, mais 
> 
> ```
> 
> Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/sylvain/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket" 
> ...

 

C'est normal, Akonadi utilise mysql et librairie associée pour créer un base de donnée locale a l'utilisateur, le chemin est correct

Il n'est pas nécessaire de lancer Mysql en service, Akonadi le fait tout seul et surtout n'utilise que ce qu'il faut donc un minimum de ressources (et ca en prend pas mal quand même)

Pour ma station, j'utilise pour Mysql les flags  : embedded latin1 

Les autres sont ajoutés par le profil (eselect profile list ; set)

Avec embedded, on installe, d'après la desc du flags, qu'un minimum de Mysql et cela me convient parfaitement.

----------

## Picani

Alors emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Aug 2010 14:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt css cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et eselect profile list :

```
  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

```

Ensuite, mon mysql est lancé au démarrage, j'ai fais un rc-update add mysql default.

Et voici ses USE :

```
$ equery u mysql

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for dev-db/mysql-5.1.50:

 U I

 - - big-tables  : Make tables contain up to 1.844E+19 rows

 - - cluster     : Add support for NDB clustering (deprecated)

 - + community   : Enables the community features from upstream.

 - - debug       : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want

                   to get meaningful backtraces see

                   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - embedded    : Build embedded server (libmysqld)

 - - extraengine : Add support for alternative storage engines (Archive, CSV, Blackhole,

                   Federated(X), Partition)

 - - latin1      : Use LATIN1 encoding instead of UTF8

 - - max-idx-128 : Raise the max index per table limit from 64 to 128

 - - minimal     : Install client programs only, no server

 - - pbxt        : Add experimental support for PBXT storage engine

 + + perl        : Adds support/bindings for the Perl language

 - - profiling   : Add support for statement profiling (requires USE=community).

 - - selinux     : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set

                   by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 + + ssl         : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - static      : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically

                   linked instead of dynamically

 - - test        : Install upstream testsuites for end use.

 - - xtradb      : Add experimental support for Percona's InnoDB replacement: XtraDB

```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Aie un ~amd64 .... donc tu es susceptibles d'utiliser un (des) paquet instable (et là je ne sais pas aider).

Par contre as-tu besoin du serveur Mysql (en dehors d'Akonadi) ? Non - > ajoute le use flags embedded via /etc/portage/package.use et enleve Mysql du rc-update 

Sinon il te faudra faire une recherche pour pouvoir en faire le settings (que je ne connais pas dans ce cas)

Peux-tu vérifier également que le profil est correctement interprété au vu du ~amd64, il y a au minimum qt-sql et akonadi-server qui doivent avoir le flags mysql.

x11-libs/qt-sql ; dev-db/libdbi-drivers ; dev-libs/cyrus-sasl ; dev-libs/redland ; app-office/akonadi-server

----------

## Picani

Le profile est bien interprété, les paquets ont bien le support mysql. Et en rajoutant a mysql le USE embedded, et en l'enlevant de rc-update, akonadi ne se lance tjrs pas, avec les mêmes erreurs que dans le premier message.

----------

## USTruck

Je vois aussi une autre possibilité, un problème de permission sur le répertoire home.

Que te donne un ls -l sur : 

/home

/home/sylvain/.local

Ne pas oublier non plus que tant que tu n'as pas défini les ressources KDE (Configuration du Système -> Avancé -> Ressources KDE) et veuiller que chaque fichier existe et soit actif (par default)

Akonadi donne des erreurs

----------

## Picani

Alors :

ls -l /home 

```
total 4

drwxr-xr-x 44 sylvain sylvain 4096 22 août  13:04 sylvain

```

ls -l /home/sylvain/.local

```
total 8

-rw-r--r--  1 sylvain sylvain 1842 20 juin  15:10 screen-configurations.xml

drwx------ 12 sylvain sylvain 4096 19 août  13:59 share

```

Sinon j'ai bien ajouté des ressources KDE et je les ai mises par défaut ("Utiliser comme ressource standard"), mais je n'ai pas vérifié que les fichiers éxistaient vraiment car je ne sais pas où ils sont.

----------

## USTruck

Les fichiers se trouvent par defaut dans ~/.kde4/share/apps -> kabc, kmail, knotes, korganizer 

Le mieux c'est de lancer kontact une fois meme en ne réglant pas les mails ou chaque appli séparément a toi de voir puis de voir que les ressources sont ok

----------

## Picani

Je ne sais pas ce que je suis censé avoir, donc voici plusieurs ls-l :

dans ~/.kde4/share/apps/kontact :

```
total 56

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 5034 19 août  21:57 default-akregator.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 5038 19 août  21:57 default-calendar.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 5038 19 août  21:57 default-journal.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 2565 19 août  21:56 default-kaddressbook.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 3057 19 août  21:57 default-kjots.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 6329 22 août  14:41 default-kmail.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain  631 19 août  21:57 default-knotes.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 2543 19 août  21:57 default-ktimetracker.rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 5038 22 août  14:41 default-todo.rc

```

dans ~/.kde4/share/apps/kmail :

```
total 24

drwx------ 5 sylvain sylvain   36 27 juil. 21:33 autosave

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain    6 20 juin  15:10 dimap

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain    6 20 juin  15:10 imap

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain 6639 27 juil. 22:03 kmmainwin.rc

-rw------- 1 sylvain sylvain   72 22 août  14:41 lock

drwx------ 9 sylvain sylvain 4096 27 juil. 21:52 mail

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain    6 20 juin  15:10 search

-rw------- 1 sylvain sylvain   45 27 juil. 21:37 mon_addresse:@pop.free.fr:110

```

dans ~/.kde4/share/apps/korganizer :

```
total 4

drwx------ 3 sylvain sylvain 18 18 août  18:59 designer

-rw------- 1 sylvain sylvain 61 19 août  21:59 freebusyurls

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain  6 16 août  17:29 income.accepted

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain  6 16 août  17:29 income.cancel

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain  6 16 août  17:29 income.counter

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain  6 16 août  17:29 income.delegated

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain  6 16 août  17:29 income.reply

drwx------ 2 sylvain sylvain  6 16 août  17:29 income.tentative

-rw-r--r-- 1 sylvain sylvain  0 27 juil. 20:24 std.ics

```

Il y en a d'autre mais je ne les mets pas tous. Par contre, il n'y a pas de dossier kaddressbook.

Et lorsque je lance kmail seul il me lance akonadi, qui crashe et me crashe kmail. Pareil pour kaddressbook. Et pour Kontact, akonadi se lance, crashe mais ne me crashe pas kontact, mais il est inutilisable (rien ne se passe lorsque je clique sur un bouton ou autre chose).

----------

